# Help with Tire Size



## shadowsonic (Nov 8, 2018)

I used the search function and looked and looked so i have somewhat of an idea what tire sizes to utilize but would like a better opinion. 

225/40/18 up front and 265/40/18

or 

235/45/18 front and 255/45/18 on the back 

I know it depends on the drop so i have Eibach pro springs with Billstein B6 shocks 

The wheels are Beyern Rapp wheels +40mm 18x8.5 in the front and 18x9.5 +45mm in the back 
I live in an area where potholes kill your car i was more looking too stick with a 45 tall tire and not have to roll fenders please any help on the tire fitment and sizes would be greatly appreciated.

I have thought about 235/40/18 as well


----------

